# What Kind Of Tool Does THis To A Dog?...



## NDTerminator

Yesterday I called our vet to get Josie's yearly appointment for shots. She told me she just had a dog in, from which she removed a broadhead and several inches of arrow shaft. This is one lucky dog, as the broadhead lodged under the shoulder blade and didn't get to the vitals. The owner had seen a bloody wound on his dog and thought it had been hit by a car...


----------



## hydro870

That is truly sad!


----------



## cut'em

Some Idiot who thinks just because a dog is in the woods he's running deer and they believe they have every right to shoot them. Or maybe a neighbor. I'd find out which neighbor bow hunts and what broadheads they shoot. I'll bet if you look into it they'll find out who did it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

:eyeroll: Truly rotten. Not only do people harm each other, they harm the creatures we hold in high regard.


----------



## NDTerminator

Up here in rural ND, it's legal for dogs to not be confined, and we simply don't arbitrarily kill our neighbor's dog.

We don't have woods to speak of and there are lots of bowhunters (myself included) but I sure wouldn't classify whoever did this as one. Looks to me like a premeditated criminal act....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

NDTerminator said:


> Looks to me like a premeditated criminal act....


Agreed.


----------



## dogdonthunt

I know that this is going to get you ****** off and I would never shoot someones pet but in this great state it is legal and encouraged to shoot and kill a dog if it is harrassing other animals such as deer. You might want to talk to the game warden about it. And as far as your dog having the right to roam in ND you might want to check into that. In every state there is a leash law and it does apply to rual areas but i dont think it is enforced except by farmer who dont want your dog on thier property. It comes down to being a RESPONSIBLE pet owner uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I would pay to find out what ^#%$head did that. When I finished with him, he would not be able to hold a slingshot. :******:


----------



## Bobm

> I know that this is going to get you ticked off and I would never shoot someones pet but in this great state it is legal and encouraged to shoot and kill a dog if it is harrassing other animals such as deer. You might want to talk to the game warden about it. And as far as your dog having the right to roam in ND you might want to check into that. In every state there is a leash law and it does apply to rual areas but i dont think it is enforced except by farmer who dont want your dog on thier property. It comes down to being a RESPONSIBLE pet owner


Exactly what "great state" is that? The law usaully reserves that for game wardens not everyday folks in most states.

I dont care if my dog is chasing a deer, someone shoots him and I find out hes dead period, no mercy. So give that a thought next time you think about shooting a dog. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way.

I love dogs and kids, mean aholes that harm them are fair game.

I agree with your comment about resposible owners not letting their dogs run loose, but all dogs run loose once in a while.


----------



## cut'em

just the other day I drove up my road and seen a deer running out of the woods to cross the road in front of me, her tounge was hanging out and I knew somthing was chasing her so I waited, about two minutes later a large black dog came running along following her exact same lines, he wanted to cross in front of me, so I pulled forward , he went to go behind me so I backed up. I then got out of my truck and chased the dog back, I sat there for twenty minutes and the dog never returned, all the while there was a gun in my truck! The thought never crossed my mind to shoot it as it's someones pet and that dog don't know any better, he's just doing what he likes to do, chase something!! Hell if I thought a could catch a deer, I'd run after it too :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt

so what your saying is if someone called the game warden on your dog for running deer you would have to take it up with that person or the game warden. just a question dont mean anything mean about it and like i said earlier I would not shoot some ones PET. I have two dogs of my own and I would not want any thing to happen to them, but I also understand the concern of say maybe a farmer who had a dog wander on to thier property. I would hold no hard feeling toward the farmer for protecting his family from a "stray" nor would I feel any hard feeling for a hunter who might also feel theatened.


----------



## dogdonthunt

I do have to say I love this forum and I read this stuff every day. I also read another one on the NAHC site under hunting dogs and they had this exact same topic and the replys were totally the opposite as on here so I didnt reply and on top of that I m not a good typer so I usually like to read and everything on these two sites is very informative as to the next dog I buy :beer:


----------



## Bobm

I didn't say that. I wouldn't do anything to a warden but maybe cuss him for that, but John Q public would not get away with it. What state did you say that its OK in you didn't answer that.

The problem is that the attitude you described is prevalent among trigger happy jerks, and they use it as an excuse to kill dogs, and its not legal in most states for good reason.

I bet less than 1 in 1000 dogs are shot because they are a threat to humans, and that "stray" could easily be your dog if you forget to close the gate someday. It happens to all dog owners once in while, good dogs do sometimes run loose by accident.


----------



## dogdonthunt

Your absolutley right . It could be mine and it has been mine. I used to live in the country and had a chessie/chow who if you ever met him you would have known he was the nicest dog in the world but if you were just to look at him its no wonder any one was scared. but any way I am from ND and this was a topic on the radio about three or four yaers ago and the gnf guy said in a round about way to try to call the warden first but if he couldnt get there right away he would give you the word. Like I said this was about 3 or 4 years ago. Im not saying its right


----------



## NDTerminator

Dog, I respect your opinion, but it's obvious you aren't from ND and don't know the laws, traditions, or lifestyle here. There is no Leash Law in the State Century code, which is the law that applies to all of rural ND. The Century Code does, however, cover Cruelty To Animals and Criminal Mischief, both of which apply here. Most all incorportated cities have Leash Law ordinances, but they also have ordinances against cruelty to animals, discharging weapons in city limits, vandalism, and several others that apply. I can tell you these facts with complete confidence as I enforce these laws.

There's no evidence that this dog was running deer, so it's pointless conjecture. If one is to conjecture, the fact the dog was shot with a broadhead several months AFTER bow season has been over supports an intentional criminal act, not a chance event. Also consider this. Not only didn't the shooter encounter the dog while bowhunting, he would have had to be very close and most likely shooting at a stationary (i.e, trusting) target (ever tried to hit anything running with a bow? ), and the arrow placement clearly shows intent to kill...


----------



## buckseye

somebody probably thought it was a stray and was doing it a favor by killing it, except he botched it.


----------



## dogdonthunt

well I am from ND and your right I dont know the laws but I do understand they do change all the time. In this case it was unfortunate that the dog was shot with an arrow. what I do know is if anyone who lives in the country and chooses to let there dog run loose( not that this is the case here but in general) this is going to be the outcome nine times out of ten. When I lived in the country dogs would wander all the time and if you have never seen the dog before I know people who will fire a warning shot( with a rifle mind you) and if the animal is still there then the second shot puts the dog to sleep. Just my thoughts.


----------



## dogdonthunt

by the wat NDT how is the ice in DL has it broke yet?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

buckseye> Doing it a favor? How'd you come up with that one?

What kicks me is that many of the forum members will be appalled and angered by someone shooting a dog without reason....but how many posts are posted about the fun and entertainment of killing cats? Double standard?

I ain't a big fan of cats, but an animal - no matter what species it is - should never be shot w/o reason and should never be tortured as this dog was.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Dog> it's one thing for someone to "let" a dog roam, it's another if the dog gets loose. I'm one of the most anal people about keeping animals locked up and out of harms way. Just last week we had a helluva time keeping our dog in. Some how he'd figured out how to stretch his chain link kennel just so and was able to sneak through. We reinforced every inch of that kennel and came home that night to find him out once again.

We have since fixed the problem with concrete and boards, but if some jacka$$ would've chalked my dog's loose and roaming situation up to "must be a stray" and shot him, we'd be out a dog that we cherish as a child. No one should play God


----------



## David M

Certainly a touchy subject here and we don't know much details about this particular case of the dog shot by an arrow. I think there are two situations in which we see dogs running loose. One group are the dogs that get loose only a few times in their life for whatever reason that could happen to any of us. The other group is loose a lot of the time, either because their owners just let them run or maybe they are a stray without an owner.

My great uncle raised beef in Wisconsin years ago and I was told there used to be a pack of dogs that ran loose all the time in that area. A few times he shot at those dogs with his deer rifle because they were chasing his beef all over the pasture. Now I love dogs, but I think he had every right to shoot at them, although I don't know if he ever hit one.

A year or two ago during the winter I was on some farm land that my dad had recently purchased. While we were looking around a herd of deer came running out of the neighbors woods and went right past us. About that time we also heard a gunshot but didn't think anything of it. As we were leaving we saw something laying out on our field that wasn't there before. We went to see what it could be and found a dead dog that was still warm with a bullet hole. It was near the neighbors house so we knocked on the door to ask what happened. Nobody answered, but it sure looked like people were home. That's alot of circumstantial evidence but I think we can guess what happened. What I wonder about is whether the guy who shot the dog had seen it chasing deer many times before or if this was the first time he saw it happen? The answer to that question would determine if I thought it was ok to shoot that dog or not.


----------



## Slider_01

I believe in Minn it is legal to shoot a dog/cat/whatever if it is harrassing wildlife, this might only be true during the winter months, but it is legal. This was taken from a MN newspaper:

The owner of a dog that kills or pursues a big game animal is guilty of a petty misdemeanor and is subject to a civil penalty of up to $500 for each violation.

According to state law, any conservation officer or peace officer has the option of killing a dog that is caught wounding, killing or pursuing in a manner that endangers a big game animal. In reality, this means the penalty to the dog can be death.

Between Jan. 1 and July 14, a person other than a peace officer or conservation officer may kill the dog. The officer or person is not liable for damages for killing the dog.

So, in some places you might want to keep the old pooch close at hand.

Slider_01


----------



## dogdonthunt

I know exactly what you mean about the dogs getting away. I have a samoyed that I have had for almost fifteen years and in her prime she went through her fair share of chains and kennels. too smart for her own good :roll:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Slider.....

Be careful....I know a Conservation Officer....He told me that what you stated is a grey area. You best bet would to be call a peace officer first. Then let him try to handle it. Because in a civil court you could lose....


----------



## buckseye

> buckseye> Doing it a favor? How'd you come up with that one?


It's been awhile since I have seen a dog that has gone wild and I have no idea what the person shooting was thinking. It would be doing the dog a favor to kill it if it were wild and unwanted, maybe the shooter was thinking that.

Personally I wouldn't shoot anybody's dog unless it was trying to bite me. I feel sorry for the wounded dog and owner and I hope his dog doesn't go hunting without his master ever again. Coulda been one of those wild cat killers up'd their anty.


----------



## roostman

Lvn2Hnt said:


> buckseye> Doing it a favor? How'd you come up with that one?
> 
> What kicks me is that many of the forum members will be appalled and angered by someone shooting a dog without reason....but how many posts are posted about the fun and entertainment of killing cats? Double standard?
> 
> I ain't a big fan of cats, but an animal - no matter what species it is - should never be shot w/o reason and should never be tortured as this dog was.


 Lvn2hnt you hit the cat comment right on the head, I was serously thinking the same thing, why is it o'kay to shoots cats as many of the people have replied on different threads but when it comes to dogs it is a diffent story? I would never shoot either unless it threated me or my dogs. It's sad and these people who do sh$t like this gives hunters a bad name if it is dogs,cats or some morons even shoot horses, If I caught some one doing this or bragging they did this I would report them, and you people should do the same. Stupid people like this makes my blood boil. :evil:


----------



## Slider_01

Chuck, I was not stating that I would shoot someone's pet, I merely cut and pasted something directly from the MN information to show that in some places an animal may be shot if harrassing wildlife.

The way the MN stuff is written, and I know, you can always sue, it would seem that a person would be covered both criminally and civilly, should they decide to take matters into their own hands.

I am just glad my golden's have not figured out a way to tunnel under concrete and a swimming pool

Slider_01


----------



## hydro870

> He told me that what you stated is a grey area. You best bet would to be call a peace officer first. Then let him try to handle it. Because in a civil court you could lose....


Yip

Somebody shoots my dog and I will bankrupt them with attorney fees!

Hydro870 - who has had to search for a dog twice, dragged them home by the ear both times, it beats an arrow in the chest.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

hydro870 said:


> Hydro870 - who has had to search for a dog twice, dragged them home by the ear both times


Better hope I don't find 'em, you'll spending those attorney fees on ransom $$. 

Another good point, always keep a collar on your dog. Most sane folks will not harm a dog with sign of ownership hanging around the neck.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Slider.....the laws that are written are to be inturperted by the conservations officer.....You could get three conservation officers tell you a different thing on this law that is written.

I was not stating that you would want to shoot someones dog....I was just stating be careful.....anyone who reads this post.


----------



## lvmylabs

I hope this clears up some of the issues, but the Century Code does have laws against dogs running unattended. I don't think it was right that the dog was shot, and personally it wouldn't cross my mind to take that action unless I or someone I was with was in danger. But it is against the law to let you dog run loose and harass wild game in the state of North Dakota. Unless I am reading these laws wrong.

20.1-04-12. When gun dogs not to be trained or permitted to run loose - Exceptions
- Penalty. No person, classified as a professional trainer, between April first and July fourteenth
of each year, both dates inclusive, may train or run any gun dog or allow any such dog to run
loose. For purposes of this section, a professional trainer is any person who trains any breed of
gun dog for remuneration which is the basis for the person's livelihood. This section does not
prohibit the running of gun dog field trials, nor does this section prohibit the training of an
individual's personal gun dog during that period provided that:
1. Landowner permission is secured by the trainer;
2. The trainer is present;
3. No native game birds are killed or captured; and
4. The training is not on a designated game management area or designated waterfowl
production area.
Any person who violates this section is guilty of a class 2 noncriminal offense.

This deals mainly with training dogs, but the "not permitted to run loose" portion of this law could be interpretted many different ways

20.1-05-02.1. Unattended dogs harassing or killing big game animals. Any district
game warden may kill any unattended dog harassing or killing big game. No action for damages
may be maintained against the person for the killing.

I hope this clears some things up, if I find out more, I will let you know


----------



## NDTerminator

That's solely directed at pro trainers, it has nothing to do with any sort of general leash law...

Dog, still have ice on the big lake, but you won't catch me tap dancing out ther!...


----------



## honkbuster3

Thats a horrible story. Whoever did that can go to jail if proved guilty. I would try to find out who did it if I was in the owners shoes. At least the dog wasn't killed


----------



## bodatx2

I believe that the laws in ND do allow for rural residents,farmers and ranchers included to dispose of any animal that has or could cause loss of livetock or the states natural wildlife, a long as it is classified as a non-natural predator. And a stray or loose dog does qualify as a non-natural predator. And if you own livestock you could eradicate a natural predator also, even the protected great-horned owl can be shot or trapped if the evidence is there. There also are different rules for packs of dogs that are wild or run wild. I think that dogdonthunt may have been referring to this issue as it was a story around Fargo some years ago. I just hope no one goes out and shoots a dog with out identifying the problems first. If it got out once and chased a deer, not a horrible event, but the rual folks would be the ones to know as they would be witness to any ongoing problems


----------

